# International Migratory Bird Day



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

International Migratory Bird Day (IMBD) is the 2nd Saturday in May -- this year May 12th. At the "dove" release my son and I went to last weekend, they were distributing bands that read "Celebrate Birds -- birdday.org" and of course I had to go and do the research  and y'all are the beneficaries!!
IMBD is an opportunity to promote birds, especially the species that breed in one area and then migrate for continuing food supplies. There are several festivals and events scheduled throughout the US, Canada, and Central and South America to promote our migratory bird populations. I think it's a wonderful idea that this day is something that the entire Western Hemisphere is participating in. What's even more important is that it's not government-driven, but it is supported by the government. Several DOI (Dept. of Interior Bureaus, for example, the US Geological Survey, National Park Service, B Land Management) are involved in several activities supporting this day. I think Cornell U. instituted this program some years back as a way to highlight the birds and the ever-increasing problems they face from humans. 

I don't know if Europe/Asia/Africa/Oceania/Australia are also participating, but there are certainly lots of species that migrate and are facing increasing challenges thanks to human encroachment on their habitats in those regions of the world. This year's theme is Birds in a changing climate. Go to http://www.birdday.org and investigate the site to learn more. If you want, there are several faq sheets and a form to fill out if you want to go bird counting (Cornell is compiling the stats). I'm taking my Webelos out this afternoon to do some bird counts along a creek park in Golden, CO (ADHD boys  and wild birds -- not necessarily a productive mix  ) . I'm hoping to make a bit of a positive impression on these boys (baby steps) so all our birds are more valued than they are now. We're working on their Naturalist badge -- it's so nice that it emphasizes birds.


----------

